# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  OCASIÓN - Remato Cajas de carton para exportacion de paltas y/o naranjas 947252197 o N. 725*2197

## Delapradera

7000 cajas Para mayor informacion llamar a los telefonos: 947252197 o N. 725*2197Temas similares: OCASIÓN - Remato Cajas de carton para exportacion de paltas y/o naranjas 947252197 o N. 725*2197 Sierra Exportadora presenta envases de cartón para facilitar venta y exportación de la papa Remato Uvas Red Globe de Exportación Cajas para exportación de aceite a China Cajas de Cartón Corrugado para la Agro exportación

----------

